# Gupta Amygdala Retraining Programme



## Falcon77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone purchased the Gupta Programme for CFS? I watched the intro videos on youtube and the guy really seems to know what he is talking about. He developed it out of his work with people with chronic fatigue syndrome,fibromyalgia, and chemical sensitivities, but all of the info and general conditions and patterns directly relate to anxiety and DP. Definitely worth watching.... I am going to purchase the program and will update later also.






http://www.guptaprogramme.com/html/explainCFS.asp


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i'd have to read more about it. it's probably not anything groundbreaking....


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Falcon77 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Gupta Programme for CFS? I watched the intro videos on youtube and the guy really seems to know what he is talking about. He developed it out of his work with people with chronic fatigue syndrome,fibromyalgia, and chemical sensitivities, but all of the info and general conditions and patterns directly relate to anxiety and DP. Definitely worth watching.... I am going to purchase the program and will update later also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased it. Its quackery. Don't bother.


----------



## Falcon77 (Jul 27, 2011)

AndyD said:


> I purchased it. Its quackery. Don't bother.


hmm i wouldnt slag it all off as quackery if his paper was published in a peer reviewed medical journal and has 3rd party scientific studies backing much of it up


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

I watched his video and, for DP sufferers, he seems to be saying that a prolonged or intense traumatic experience can condition the brain so that it becomes sensitive to _all_ experience - and sets up the DP regime which our conscious mind interprets as further trauma (so it sends more fear to the brain) thereby reinforcing the DP defence mechanism and so on.

It's pretty similar to the idea of a self-triggering defence mechanism/vicious circle that many here have discussed. Or you could think of DP as a generalised phobia or unconscious fear of all experience (especially the DP experience).

How to break that circle? I haven't bought this bloke's course so my only suggestion would be to try and condition the brain in a way where it calms down and feels content when experiencing DP. Like "acceptance" but maybe a stage further ... perhaps when experiencing DP (all the time I know), saying "thank you brain for protecting me this way, I love this DP experience" and smiling contentedly and perhaps trying to act/feel contented .. maybe over a period of time this might desensitize the unconscious mind so that it would no longer feel that further "protection" was necessary ...

I might try it ..


----------

